# To microchip or not...



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

Crap...I totally forget to research this before tomorrow haha whoops! As in they could microchip Nelson at the same time as his neutering I guess. I guess its cheaper and easier. But since I am still uncertain as to what to do, I think we are going to opt against it for now. 
I'm pretty certain this is something they can do a later date, like they don't need to be sedated for that right? Isn't it just a shot? I'd rather study up on it before making a rash decision.

None of my other pets have ever been microchipped. But I think Nelson's breeder recommended it as she has all hers microchipped. I'm just not sure...

So I was wondering what like the percentage of people have their dogs microchipped. It seems to be a growing popular thing. Like when I got my first cat and Andy I'd never even heard of it. And I don't think I even heard of it when I got my 2nd cat. So the vet asked us about Nelson, and we were undecided. So since his neutering is tomrorow morning I don't have time to look anything up about it. So just outta curiousity I was wondering who has it and who doesn't.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

I'd definitely get him microchipped at the same time while he's out for his neuter...they use a large bore needle and even though they don't have to be out, why not spare the pain.

I think it's a good idea as a backup in case a collar or whatnot comes off. IMO, I want to take every possibility I can to get my doglets back in the case they somehow get away from me. If something happens, you contact the company and they will post something on the profile so if your dog gets picked up/scanned (at a shelter, for example) they will know he was lost and belongs to someone and not just a wandering stray.


----------



## stampin4fun (Jun 24, 2009)

Both of my boys are microchipped. This is the service that the chip is registered with - Pet Microchip for Dogs and Cats | HomeAgain Pet ID & Recovery Service


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Bisou is micro chipped because: 1. it's a requirement/law to have a pet in Shanghai and 2. a requirement to travel internationally with your pet.

I don't understand what the 'issue' is over it? 

Is it because it's painful to insert? (if so then for sure get it when they're getting spayed/neutered etc).


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Bailey is also microchipped. He was already neutered by the rescue before I adopted him, but my vet recommended I wait to get him microchipped until he was down for his dental (had to have some baby teeth removed). According to the vet, the needle used to microchip is big so she always recommends waiting until the dog/cat is under anesthesia. I feel so much more comfortable being out and about with Bailey now because I know if something were to happen, his microchip provides a much more reliable way of identification than his collar/tags which can always come off.


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Hi I too just got Max fixed and he already had the micro chip when I got him but I would have done it now so he went thru the pain at 8 weeks old not fun. Plus I had to have his baby teeth pulled all 12 of them. Plus if you ever loose him you will be heartbroken, plus the Maltese are very fast and should Nelson take off. Just a thought.


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Micky was already microchipped when I got him. So I didn't really have any say in it. I got my cat microchipped last year at the same time she got her shots. She was awake for it and did fine. Since she got her other shots at the same time, it was all kind of one quick procedure. My cat's microchip is with Avid, and Micky's is with 24HourPetWatch or something like that. 

I think the only issue is that some people worry that in the long run the chips will cause cancer. But anymore, there are SO many things that might cause cancer, to me, its worth the risk. I'd really hate for either Micky or my cat to go missing and not have that extra security of a chip. Collars with ID tags can fall off or whatever, but a chip can't really go anywhere.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Nikki is not microchipped. 

Keiko was microchipped before I got her. The microchip has migrated far from its original injection site. 

My dogs are inside dogs. 

It is an individual choice, just like vaccinations.


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

All four of mine are microchipped.........but it "is" a personal decision.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

MY Quincy was already micro-chipped when he came. Naddie wasn't and I had intended to do so but always seemed to forget when we went to vet for standard visits. I actually wasn't as concerned about her because she was one who never wanted me out of her sight. She didn't even want to go out to potty unless I was 'right-there". 

One Sunday, I was doing things downstairs in basement ( rarely do that on Sunday.) Meanwhile, hubby ran out to do errands. Both pooches were upstairs 'hanging-out' . Normally Naddie would come seek me out , then would go back up with Quincy. I hadn't noticed her doing that but didn't think anything of it.
Then, some time after hubby left, I heard a woman's voice calling "hello, anybody home?" at the back door. I go to look and see this stranger holding Naddie! She asked is this your dog?.... I was in shock and wondering why she had my little girl!!!! 
She said she had seen her in her yard... the next block over!!!!!! She was working her way back , house to house, from the direction she saw Naddie come, to find her owner.

I would have 'bet the farm' that Naddie would never ever leave the house....much less the property without me! ! I think what happened, she thought I went out when hubby did and ( front screen door had not latched!)... so she went looking for me, not realizing I was actually in the basement! 

After that I called vet to have her micro-chipped. I learned "Ya never know!" Both are registered with "Home-Again" and I also signed up to be a 'helper" if any pet is lost in our area. I get notification that there is a lost pet and it gives the info . I in turn try to contact people I know who live in that vincinty. 

I've read so many stories of lost pets that were re-united because of the micro-chip.... I'm a strong supporter of it!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

All of mine are. We travel often and things like that...just makes sense for us.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Mine are.

I chose to get the girls microchipped for saftey.

Milo had to be microchipped as here in Ireland dogs can't be registered if they are not microchipped. I would have gotten him microchipped anyway though.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Benny was micro-chipped at the shelter when we rescued him
last year. Harry has so many health problems that a microchip
is out of the question for him. I wanted to have Teddy 
micro-chipped but forgot about it when he was neutered. At
my last vet visit I asked them to do it and they said they'd
rather wait until he is under for a dental or something because
the needle is so large. I really wish that my vet had mentioned
it to me when I brought Teddy in for his neuter... :angry:


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

I am a strong believer in microchipping. 

All of my dogs are microchipped. I do not plan on ever being separated from my furkids, but then no one ever really plans on that do they?


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Yes Lola is microchipped. Got it done when she was spayed. She doesn't wear a collar so I know she is covered.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Yes - and would do it again. Every so often the news carries a story about a pet reunited with its owner because of the chip.


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

Toto was not microchipped as a pup because his vet at the time didn't have it available (he is 10 years old). Tuffy was chipped during her spay. I expressed my concern to my vet about getting Toto chipped when he wasn't sedated and she convinced me that it wouldn't be painful for him. I watched her do it and he didn't even flinch. It is highly unlikely that either of my dogs would get lost but having them chipped gives me some piece of mind that if it were to occur, I would have a chance of getting them back.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I did not microchip Hunter for the following reasons:

1. there are 5 registries out there and not all vets or shelters subscribe to each one in my area which made it difficult to determine which company to subscribe with.

2. There are many scanners that vets and shelters can purchase and not all can read each chip

3. Neither myhusband nor I are comfortable with inserting a foreign substance into his body that is not medically necessary to improve his quality of life.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Hunter's Mom said:


> I did not microchip Hunter for the following reasons:
> 
> 1. there are 5 registries out there and not all vets or shelters subscribe to each one in my area which made it difficult to determine which company to subscribe with.
> 
> ...


1. You don't have to subscribe to anything. Each chip number indicates its manufacturing company. This tells us where to call. I can even call the manufacturer and find the vet clinic/shelter the chip was sold to if the owner never registered it. 

2. Any vet or shelter can get a UNIVERSAL scanner at little or no cost. The microchip companies WANT them to have this. If your local shelter does not, get them set up! 

3. That's a personal decision we each have to make. The chips made these days should not migrate if properly inserted. The risk of cancer cited in some studies is WAY off. There are a few threads on board that address this. Those studies were done in rodents who had an already hugely increased chance of cancer, not in dogs and cats.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

all mine are microchipped, i recommend it to all my patients. i see so many dogs turn up lost...even the toy breeds. it only takes one time to slip through a fence, or dash out a door. we scan every animal that comes into our clinic to check the chip and to inform owners about chips. all my pets are registered at petlink.com 1 has a home again, 2 have avid and the rest have ResQ. our scanner reads all chips.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Yes, Paris & Coco are chipped.
I have always microchipped my past dogs, as well.

I like the peice of mind it helps provide, in case of the worse case scenario.

I, too wondered about any possible link to cancer, but I thought the greater risk would be an escapee or possibly stolen.

The microchip website even has a place to put their picture and all your contact info, for the admin to read.

Years ago I had Sunny chipped when under for his neuter.

Paris & Coco were chipped when awake. As I was told that today's chips are a lot smaller than past chips. They didn't cry. I was assured by my vet's staff that it would quick and easy and not traumatic for them. It left a tiny speck of blood.
When Sunny was chipped with the older style (while under) it left approx a half inch incision on him. So there was a size dif with the chip and or needle.


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

Zippy was micro-chipped at the same time she was spayed and had dental work. The vet recommended she be sedated no matter when I did it because the needle to insert the microchip is large and somewhat painful.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Rocky is microchipped.:thumbsup:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

My Rose & Lily have chips. They are tiny and they travel with us. I paid a lot for both of them. They attract a lot of attention and I worry more about them getting stolen than I do about them getting lost. Most vets and animal shelters have the universal scanners, now. Also, it doesn't matter what kind of chip you get, as they can now be registered with many services, some are free. Mine had no issues getting their chips. It is a personal decision and depends on your situation.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

May I ask a stupid question? Not addressed to anyone in general, just random.

How do you think you will get your chipped dog back if it is stolen from you, unless you catch the thief yourself? I understand that being chipped is good if your dog gets out and is lost, and someone finds him/her and brings them to a vet to read the chip, but if your dog is stolen from you and either sold or kept by the thief, what makes you think that the person who stole the dog will be caught because the dog has a chip? If they bring the dog to the vet, they can say that the dog was given to them as a gift, that is, if the vet even asks about the chip, right? Does every vet everywhere scan every dog? No vet has ever mentioned it to me at all.

Am I not thinking straight?

I really am not being cranky about this, I'm just trying to understand what people mean when they say that they feel their dogs are safe from being stolen because they are chipped. Lost, I understand, but I don't get stolen. Please elaborate.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Nikki's Mom said:


> May I ask a stupid question? Not addressed to anyone in general, just random.
> 
> How do you think you will get your chipped dog back if it is stolen from you, unless you catch the thief yourself? I understand that being chipped is good if your dog gets out and is lost, and someone finds him/her and brings them to a vet to read the chip, but if your dog is stolen from you and either sold or kept by the thief, what makes you think that the person who stole the dog will be caught because the dog has a chip? If they bring the dog to the vet, they can say that the dog was given to them as a gift, that is, if the vet even asks about the chip, right? Does every vet everywhere scan every dog? No vet has ever mentioned it to me at all.
> 
> ...


I posted this news story back in April where exactly what you are asking about happened. A stolen Yorkie was returned to the owners. 

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/59-everything-else-maltese-related/104789-microchip-reunites-stolen-yorkie-owners.html

If you report your dog stolen and have evidence of your search, then they would have a hard time claiming it was a "gift." 

Frankly, it would be nice if dogs who were stolen could be put into a database to have their chips turn up red flags when scanned. It isn't done yet, but boy would that be helpful.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

CloudClan said:


> I posted this news story back in April where exactly what you are asking about happened. A stolen Yorkie was returned to the owners.
> 
> http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/59-...-microchip-reunites-stolen-yorkie-owners.html
> 
> ...



Thanks, Carina. I appreciate all input on this. I just tend to think that people mean enough to steal a dog wouldn't take it to the vet, and if they sold it, they'd sell it to people like them. I'm just a cynic. I hope that chipping indeed does reunite stolen dogs with their people. I'm not against chipping in general, or would ever tell someone not to do it. I'm just wondering if it isn't a false sense of security.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

For me, the chipping is mostly in the case of an accidental escape... which I tend to think is more common than an out and out intentional theft. I don't think it's a false sense of security personally, I view it more as an extra step to ensure that if at all possible, my little ones will find their way back to me. I hope to God it is never put to the test...


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

Nikki's Mom said:


> May I ask a stupid question? Not addressed to anyone in general, just random.
> 
> How do you think you will get your chipped dog back if it is stolen from you, unless you catch the thief yourself? I understand that being chipped is good if your dog gets out and is lost, and someone finds him/her and brings them to a vet to read the chip, but if your dog is stolen from you and either sold or kept by the thief, what makes you think that the person who stole the dog will be caught because the dog has a chip? If they bring the dog to the vet, they can say that the dog was given to them as a gift, that is, if the vet even asks about the chip, right? Does every vet everywhere scan every dog? No vet has ever mentioned it to me at all.
> 
> ...


 
I was thinking the same exact thing. The dog would have to be found by a caring animal lover and returned, like if it got out. I feel a lot of people would either keep a Maltese or sell it. It's not like a big mixed dog or anything that might be a hassle ya know?
I live in a big city, so the chances of me getting Nelson back if he were stolen, microchipped or not would be slim to none.

We also take him to our cabin, in the middle of nowhere. Once again, he'd be lost and/or eaten before ever turned into a vet or shelter anywhere. No one would ever even find him, it's by state game land. Which is why he stays on the deck up high, with no ground access. Andy used to walk around but he would never leave my moms side so....



My moms friend's dog from work go out the one day of their yard, she was microchipped...they never saw her again. So someone either found and kept her, or she died out there somewhere.

I do feel like it probably DOES help in some situations. But it also isn't a guarantee you will get your dog back if it is lost/stolen. Now I would REALLY like it, if it had some kind of GPS thing in it :HistericalSmiley: That would be awesome! Can we like develop that?? That would be really good for kids too!!! There'd never be another missing child...or person for that matter. I know that sounds way too sci-fi though, but I think that would be way better than something that needs to be scanned to get the info from. If you could just track the the lost/or stolen dog...I'd be the first person in line for microchip.

I also feel like it hasn't been around that long yet to know of any adverse effects. Like I said, I had never even heard about it when I got my 1st cat, 1st dog and 2nd cat. So maybe in like 5 years or so, I might feel more comfortable about it, and maybe consider it by then. We opted against it for now, the vet said it's ok to do at a later day, it doens't hurt.
Thanks for all the comments and sharing!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

It's also a way you can assert that the dog is indeed yours.
What if someone stole a non chipped dog and said :"It _is_ my dog."
What could you say :"No, it isn't! I have a picture?!"
With the chip, it is proof.
Also the dog could change hands a few times and eventually be taken to the vet or a shelter where he/she might be scanned.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Q: *Will a microchip really make it more likely for me to get my pet back if it is lost?*
A: Definitely! A study of more than 7,700 stray animals at animal shelters showed that dogs without microchips were returned to their owners 21.9% of the time, whereas microchipped dogs were returned to their owners 52.2% of the time. Cats without microchips were reunited with their owners only 1.8% of the time, whereas microchipped cats went back home 38.5% of the time. (Lord et al, _JAVMA_, July 15, 2009) For microchipped animals that weren't returned to their owners, most of the time it was due to incorrect owner information (or no owner information) in the microchip registry database – so don't forget to register and keep your information updated.

Microchipping of animals FAQ


----------

